# How's the boat'?



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

Awesome.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey Baker, you get up to the pass over the break?

kent


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

No we didn't. Probably this weekend.


----------

